# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Pse hebrejte jane kombi me "i zgjuar" ne bote?

## Jack Watson

Dmth ne kuptim e prodhimtarise intelektuale. Megjithese perbejne 1/400 e popullsise se botes, kane marre 27% te çmimeve Nobel. 

A ka ndonje shpjegim shkencor kjo? Se raporti 1/400 me 27% me duket i tmerrshem!

----------


## Force-Intruder

He vella se ke kap gje te bukur. Pse pikerisht keta dobica kaq te zgjuar eee? Ketu ka vend per diskutime me faqe. Po une po them shkurtmisht dicka :
Sepse jane hajdute te dijes dhe njohurise se lashte qe perpara Krishtit. 
Sepse nje aksiome thote : "Knowledge is Power"
Dhe shiko pak perqark kush e ka fuqine...

----------


## Erlebnisse

Ndoshta sepse qe ne kohen antike ata jane munduar, me peruljen me te madhe, te bejne dicka per te arritur vendin qe i kishte premtuar Zoti e ndoshta sepse duke vepruar me mund e me butesi kujtesa e tyre nuk do humbiste neper shekuj, nepermjet pasardhesve.
Sidoqofte nuk jam dakort me *cizmja*, sepse nje popull qe vuan nuk mund te shahet. Ata kane vuajtur nder shekuj vetem e vetem sepse kane nje ideal, krijimin e nje shteti te paster sipas fjales se Zotit. Eshte shume e veshtire ne fakt qe te krijohet nje shtet i tille pa ndihmen e njeriut, sepse ata nuk pranojne as kompromise me shtetet e tjera, por sidoqofte kane nje ideal edhe neper bote zgjuarsia e tyre shikohet.
Madje Gjermania ishte nje nder shtetet ne te cilin ne kohen moderne punet me te mira e me me shume zotesi beheshin nga hebrenjte, por vetem e vetem ajo xhelozia qe pse nuk mund t'i benin edhe gjermanet, beri si fillim largimin nga vendi te shume prej tyre (edhe se Gjermania filloi te dobesohej ekonomikisht nga nje veprim i tille), me pas filluan te krijoheshin stereotipet edhe gjykimet negative mbi hebrenjte duke u bazuar edhe mbi antikitetin e sidomos me lidhjen qe hebrenjte kishin me Egjiptin (ne te cilin hebrenjte quheshin te semuret, njolla e njerezise, e keqa e njerezise) e keshtu derisa ne kohen e nazizmit ndodhen te gjithe ato qe ndodhen.
Eh pra zgjuarsia eshte e gjitha ajo, e nje populli qe ka vuajtur e qe kerkon me ane te punes e intelligjences nje fitore, nje shtet e nje jete te re...

----------


## offspring

a po ata kan vujt shum.si mund te kesh respekt per 1 popull qe vajtjet e tij ja beri dhe nje populli tjeter.si mund te kesh respekt per 1 popull qe ka ber corap gjith boten edhe pse ka vetem 50 vjet si shtet.apo sepse jan populli i zgjedhur(se keshtu thon ata)i perendis.perendi te cilen ata e mohojn.un kam qen rreth 2 muaj ne palestin me pun dhe te shifje si leshonin cifutet raketa pa pik turpi atje duke vrarr edhe femij mua mu shpifen si popull.e dinte hitleri ca rrac m,ti ishin ata po se lan te maronta pun

----------


## Erlebnisse

> a po ata kan vujt shum.si mund te kesh respekt per 1 popull qe vajtjet e tij ja beri dhe nje populli tjeter.si mund te kesh respekt per 1 popull qe ka ber corap gjith boten edhe pse ka vetem 50 vjet si shtet.apo sepse jan populli i zgjedhur(se keshtu thon ata)i perendis.perendi te cilen ata e mohojn


Si cdo shtet problemet ndermjet fqinjeve qendrojne gjithmone, prandaj edhe ato kane probleme si ne te gjithe. Palestinezet i cuan me force aty nese e di mire historine sepse vendi eshte i Izraelianeve: eshte njesoj si te thuash qe serbet kane te drejte te qendrojne ne Kosove.
Ato nuk e mohojne Zotin e per kete te jesh i sigurte. Sa per ate qe thua qe kane tronditur boten, nuk eshte aspak e vertete sepse ata kane vuajtur duke u shperndare neper cepat e botes, duke u larguar nga njeri-tjetri e duke u larguar nga ideali i tyre. Shume prej nesh emigrojne neper vende te huaja edhe ta them me siguri qe nuk do deshironin te qendronin neper keto vende te huaja, por ekonomia nuk i le rrugezgjidhje. Prandaj me kete dua te te bej te kuptosh qe edhe hebrenjte nuk kane pasur deshire te shperndahen sa kendej e sa andej, por zgjedhjet politike te gabuara, edhe theksoj politike te gabuara i luajten kete fat: ata mendojne se edhe zgjedhjet politike i vijne nga Zoti e per mendimin tim, ky eshte gabimi i tyre i vetem edhe se eshte gabim fatal, sepse i ka kushtuar nje jete te pafundme me roberi.

----------


## Force-Intruder

O era e dashur... cifutet jane strumbullari i te keqiave ne bote. Historia e tyre e kapercen luften e 2 boterore dhe sigurisht kapercen ato qe thote feja, gje te cilen jane vete ata qe kane sajuar.

----------


## Jack Watson

> a po ata kan vujt shum.si mund te kesh respekt per 1 popull qe vajtjet e tij ja beri dhe nje populli tjeter.si mund te kesh respekt per 1 popull qe ka ber corap gjith boten edhe pse ka vetem 50 vjet si shtet.apo sepse jan populli i zgjedhur(se keshtu thon ata)i perendis.perendi te cilen ata e mohojn.un kam qen rreth 2 muaj ne palestin me pun dhe te shifje si leshonin cifutet raketa pa pik turpi atje duke vrarr edhe femij mua mu shpifen si popull.e dinte hitleri ca rrac m,ti ishin ata po se lan te maronta pun


Lale, kuptoje se edhe izraelitet kane problemin e tyre. Jane 100 milione arabe rreth kufijve te Izraelit, qe jane betuar per vdekjen e tyre, e konsiderojne si shtet armik (lere qe se njohin fare shtetin e tyre), e sipas teje cduhet te bejne keta? Lufta per mbijetese eshte e njejte si mes tufes se luaneve e gazelave, ashtu edhe mes shteteve. O do t'i "vrasesh" o do te vrasin...

Nuk te duket "zgjuarsi" e prodhimtati intelektuale qe nje shtet 6 milion banoresh ka nje nga ushtrite me te fuqishme dhe me aktive ne bote? Krahaso pak raportin: 6 milione hebrenje perballe 100 milion arabeve kufitare. Edhe ky fakt, mua me duket tregues i supermacise se mendjes izraelite kundrejt te tjereve (arabeve ne kete rast).

Sa shkencetare, burra shteti, shpikes, shkrimtare, psikologe, bankier kane dale nga ky popull i vogel? Mijra e mijra...

Ka dicka jonormale ne kete mes.

----------


## Kandili 1

Teme me vend.
Shume here na  bien ne sy sukseset e hebrenjeve,pavaresisht se a jetojne ata ne Europe, Amerike apo gjetiu.Hiq politiken e tyre raciste-shfaruese  ndaj palestinezeve,hebrenjet jane popull qe te bejne t`i  respektosh. 
Ata, me shume se ne lemite shkencore, i gjen atje ku jane paret, ne banka dhe rreth bankave.

Se si ia kane dale te kene aq ndikim te madh ne bote, eshte per t`u habite.
Ne ditet tona, praktikisht cdo kandidat per kryetar te SHBA-ve,duhet njehere ta merr vizen nga Bashkesia e Hebrenjeve te SHBA-ve (te jete i pranueshem nga ata)  e pastaj te kete nje shanse serioze per ta arrite cakun.
Nuk di a eshte e vertete, por diku lexova(s´me kujtohet gazeta) qe ata e kane ne dore 90% te telekomunikacionit te SHBA-ve!!
Ma thote mendja qe hebrenjet sukseset e tyre i kane arrite me pune shume te mundimshme.
Ata ,siq duket, moto jetesore e kane  parimin e *pushimit akademik*: 

*deri sa konkurenca yte eshte ne pushim te zakonshem(e sidomos atehere!), ti puno!*Dhe keshtu tejkalohet konkurenca!

----------


## Erlebnisse

> O era e dashur... cifutet jane strumbullari i te keqiave ne bote. Historia e tyre e kapercen luften e 2 boterore dhe sigurisht kapercen ato qe thote feja, gje te cilen jane vete ata qe kane sajuar.


hahahaha kesaj i thone racizem, ne kuptimin e mirefillte te fjales. Si mund te flasesh keshtu per nje popull ne pergjithesi. Ndoshta cifutet si i quan ti nga e keqa mund te kene bere edhe akte makaber por nga e keqa ama, se cdo njeri arrin te beje cdo gje kur detyrohet edhe kur i ka arritur ne maje te hundes sa nuk behet me. Une nuk i mbroj as per pune feje e asgje tjeter, por nuk mendoj se nje popull mund te vleresohet direkt me disa akte individuale.
Kur isha e vogel me trembnin per te me vene ne gjume, "Fli se do vijne cifutet edhe do te hane", kisha me te vertete shume frike nga keto cifutet e frikshem, por tani jam shume e nevrikosur me prinderit e mi qe me kane folur ne menyre injorante per dicka qe s'eshte e drejte.

----------


## offspring

> Si cdo shtet problemet ndermjet fqinjeve qendrojne gjithmone, prandaj edhe ato kane probleme si ne te gjithe. Palestinezet i cuan me force aty nese e di mire historine sepse vendi eshte i Izraelianeve: eshte njesoj si te thuash qe serbet kane te drejte te qendrojne ne Kosove.
> Ato nuk e mohojne Zotin e per kete te jesh i sigurte. Sa per ate qe thua qe kane tronditur boten, nuk eshte aspak e vertete sepse ata kane vuajtur duke u shperndare neper cepat e botes, duke u larguar nga njeri-tjetri e duke u larguar nga ideali i tyre. Shume prej nesh emigrojne neper vende te huaja edhe ta them me siguri qe nuk do deshironin te qendronin neper keto vende te huaja, por ekonomia nuk i le rrugezgjidhje. Prandaj me kete dua te te bej te kuptosh qe edhe hebrenjte nuk kane pasur deshire te shperndahen sa kendej e sa andej, por zgjedhjet politike te gabuara, edhe theksoj politike te gabuara i luajten kete fat: ata mendojne se edhe zgjedhjet politike i vijne nga Zoti e per mendimin tim, ky eshte gabimi i tyre i vetem edhe se eshte gabim fatal, sepse i ka kushtuar nje jete te pafundme me roberi.


qe ta dish ti moter e dashur shteti izraelit ska ekzistuar asnjeher dhe me ndihmen e amerikaneve ne 47 ata ben izraelin dhe perzun palestinezet.pervec kesaj izraelitet pushtuan dhe toka te tjera te palestinezeve dhe libanezeve dhe se maj men mir.nese e dike mir historin duhet ta dish qe shteti i par palestinez u krijua ne 47 me kolon te ardhur nga amerika,rusia,nga kampet e perqengrimit sepse izraeli kishte 1800 vjet qe sekzistonte si shtet.dhe mos ngaterro serbi dhe kosoven  me palestinen dhe izraelin.qe ta dish ti shteti i par palestinez esht krijuar ne vitet 62 para krishtit.lexoje dhe biblen po deshe qe ta kuptosh e kujt ka qen ajo toke me par

----------


## Erlebnisse

> qe ta dish ti moter e dashur shteti izraelit ska ekzistuar asnjeher dhe me ndihmen e amerikaneve ne 47 ata ben izraelin dhe perzun palestinezet.pervec kesaj izraelitet pushtuan dhe toka te tjera te palestinezeve dhe libanezeve dhe se maj men mir.nese e dike mir historin duhet ta dish qe shteti i par palestinez u krijua ne 47 me kolon te ardhur nga amerika,rusia,nga kampet e perqengrimit sepse izraeli kishte 1800 vjet qe sekzistonte si shtet.


Une s'te kuptoj ty, por nqs ty te perzejne nga shqiperia, te vjen p.sh serbi, apo greku, apo malazezi, apo edhe italiani e te thote ty dil nga shpia jote sepse me pelqen mua edhe do ta marr une ty me force sepse jam me i forte se ty. 
Ti ia liron sepse sot per sot s'ke fuqi qe t'i kundershtosh, por ama e rrit femin tend e nipat e me rradh deri tek ata te kohes se sotme me idene qe nje dite tokat e shqiperise ose e asaj qe te perkiste ty nje dite do te perkisnin po ty. Une keshtu e mendoj. 
Nejse ato jane probleme te medhaja e besoj qe me mentalitetin qe ka israeli zor se realizohet ajo qe duan te realizojne, por sidoqofte ato vazhdojne edhe luftojne per kete ideal te tyre te perhershem e per kete une i quaj heronj per vete, pastaj fitojne apo humbin, te pakten jane munduar.

----------


## Lady Oscar

> Si cdo shtet problemet ndermjet fqinjeve qendrojne gjithmone, prandaj edhe ato kane probleme si ne te gjithe. Palestinezet i cuan me force aty nese e di mire historine sepse vendi eshte i Izraelianeve: eshte njesoj si te thuash qe serbet kane te drejte te qendrojne ne Kosove.



Nuk e di sa i sakte mund te jete paralelizmi.
Ketu flitet per nje histori 2000 vjecare, ne s'gaboj, pra 2000 vjet qe palestinezet ishin aty...

Po bej nje paralízem tjeter, per te kuptuar rendesine e ketyre 2000 vjeteve ne historine e shteteve europiane.
Para 2000 vjetesh nuk kishin zbritur as paraardhesit e gjermaneve e as te francezeve ne vendet ku sot gjenden keto shtete. Aty ishte e shtrire Prandoria Romake.
Mendo sikur tani tu tekej italianeve te donin medoemos tokat qe fillimisht i shkelen te paret e tyre, madje edhe i civilizuan... Nuk e di si do ndiheshin gjermanet ose francezet t'i debonin tani nga shteti i tyre? Te tere do therrisnim te indinjuar per shkelje te drejtash njeriu.

Levizjet demografike dhe luftrat e shumta e kane shnderruar shpesh harten politike te botes. Madje, pas 1500 u shtuan edhe kontinente te rinj. Pra, historia nuk eshte se nuk u ka dhene mundesi te tjera hebrenjve te krijojne shtetin e tyre.
Ishte e domosdoshme nderhyrja ne Palestine pas 2000 vjetesh? Ne emer te cfare?

Sa per zgjuarsine, s'kam c'them, dicka e ditur dhe e provuar nga historia...

----------


## Jack Watson

Tema nuk eshte hap te rubrika e historise, prandaj mos te flasim per problemin palestinezo-izraelit. Jane hapur ca tema te tjera mbi kete ceshtje ku mund te diskutoni.

C'eshtja eshte se si ka mundesi ky "paradoks? 17 milione hebreje ne je bote me 6.6 miliard njerez kane fituar 27 perqind te Nobeleve?

----------


## Erlebnisse

nejse te gjithe popujt si ne Evrope, Azi, Afrike e Amerike jane spostuar duke bere nje lemsh racash e lloj lloj luftreash ku gjithmone vuante populli i shkrete: sepse "kur dy elefante zihen, te keqen e gjen gjithmone bari" thuhet;
Sidoqofte, israelianet jane me ndryshe e nuk mund te krahasohet ajo qe i ka ndodhur atyre me ate qe i ka ndodhur popujve te tjere, sepse vete fakti eshte qe ata e kane ruajtur akoma traditen qe prej 2000 vjetesh. Nuk them qe hajde t'i perzejme keta te tjeret qe jane vendosur aty tani, por perseri vleresoj idealin edhe mundimin e izraelianeve neper shekuj pa u reshtur asnjehere.

----------


## offspring

Sic dihet, ne 14 maj 1948 Izraeli e proklamoi themelimin e shtetit Izrael. Ne kete kohe ne ate rajon jetonin 1 milion e 319 mij palestineze (69,2%) dhe 589 340 hebrej (30,8%). (Pjesa dermuese e tyre, cifuteve, ishin te konvertuarit nga shtete europiane te cileve ne keto vise, nuk u ka jetuar asnjehere me pare: as gjysh, as stergjysh, as katragjysh, as,as, as.... .) 
Edhepse numri i banoreve palestineze ishte me i madhe se ai hebrej, Kombet e Bashkuara e vendosen qe Izraelit te i takoj 55% te vendit, kurse palestinezeve vetem 45%. Kjo ndarrje u perkrah nga 33 vende 13 ishin kunder dhe 10 vende u permbajten. Edhepse izraeliteve ju dha e drejta qe te e formojne shtetin e tyre, ju dha me shume teritor se sa palestinezeve, ata ne vitet e ardheshme nuk ju permbajten kesaj mareveshtje dhe ketyre kufijve. Me ane te dhunes, debimit dhe terrorit ndaj palestinezeve ata (hebrejet) u zgjeruna edhe me shume ne teritorin qe, sipas hartes se Kombeve te Bashkuara, u takonte palestinezeve. Keshtuqe, Izraeli i pushtoi edhe 23% te tokave palestineze duke i debuar me shume se 800 000 palestineze nga vatrat e tyre. 

Rezolutat e njepasnjeshme te Kombeve te Bashkuara nuk luanin rol per cifutet pasiqe, sipas tyre, ata ishin "popull i zgjedhur i Zotit". Zoti, atyre va kishte premtuar dhe dhuruar keto vise. 
Pra ajo qe mua me nuk me pelqen eshte zgjerimi i vazhdueshem, dhuna e vazhdueshme e cionisteve izraelit.
pra jan popull i zgjuar por dhe popull muti si puna e serbeve

----------


## Lady Oscar

> Sidoqofte, israelianet jane me ndryshe e nuk mund te krahasohet ajo qe i ka ndodhur atyre me ate qe i ka ndodhur popujve te tjere....


Kush tha qe s'mund te krahasohet?
Fakti eshte se ata kane autoparlant (power ne pikat me kyce te politikes dhe ekonomise boterore) qe i jep ze vuajtjes se tyre.
Ja dhe nje evidence e zgjuarsise se tyre, per te mos dal nga tema.

----------


## iliria e para

Kan arabet per fqinje, te cilet jane me te çmendurit e botes dhe keshtu keta bejne te kunderten dhe dalin te zgjuar. Ne duam te behemi si arabet  dhe per kete jemi ketu ku jemi.  :ngerdheshje: 
Jane te vetmit qe i kan shpetur arabizimit ne regjion.

----------


## Darius

> hallall pra cifuti se i perzun para 1800 vjetesh dhe masanej u kujtun te thon qe kjo esht toka jon hajde menje hajde.po te lexosh edhe biblen te tregon qe jan popull pa atdhe dhe ajo tok esht e palestinezeve.sa per te zgjuar jan se spo e mohoj por thash qe jam popull ****@t.


Sapo te dergova nje verejtje per gjuhe vulgare neper tema. Ben mire te kontrollosh menyren sesi shprehesh pasi sje ne rruge ketu dhe sta kane per borxh te tjeret e sidomos anetaret femra qe te lexojne pislliqe te tilla. Me civil here tjeter...

----------


## offspring

> Sapo te dergova nje verejtje per gjuhe vulgare neper tema. Ben mire te kontrollosh menyren sesi shprehesh pasi sje ne rruge ketu dhe sta kane per borxh te tjeret e sidomos anetaret femra qe te lexojne pislliqe te tilla. Me civil here tjeter...


edhe un sapo te falenderova qe ma bere te qert si duhet te sillem. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## RaPSouL

Pse jane me te zgjuar?

Kjo pyetje mund te sqarohet shume thjesht por edhe ne menyre te nderlikuar(qe se preferoj fare).
Po ta zgjedhim menyren e thjesht eshte se ata punojne shume posacerisht me koken e tyre, cdo popull ne bote mund te arrije suksese te tilla mirepo duhet puna dhe vetem puna, pa pune ska asgje edhe po te kesh intelegjenc mjaft te persosur po nuk punove dhe nuk e shfrytezove ate intelegjencen ne menyren e duhur gjithcka eshte e kote, kombi i ketyre eshte teper punetore dhe shfrytezon intelegjencen e tij ne maksimum, ky eshte shkak i rezultateve te shkelqyera.

Menyra e nderlikuar? 
Me mire mos tia fillojme fare se ska fund menjeher dalim tek besimi gje gjera te tilla qe si preferoj te debatohen fare.

Gjith te mirat dhe pune te mbare!

----------

